# Graves Disease Support



## spetrescu13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I am a fairly newly diagnosed 24 year old female with Graves. I have been fighting this seemingly never ending battle for seven months now, with no stability from my Methimazole treatment, and an Endo that doesnt believe in RAI or Thyroidectomies! Ill be getting a second opinion soon.

On top of all that I have also been dianosed with GAD-Generalized anxiety disorder. (Which deep down I am still hoping is due to my thyroid)

Not only is this disease emotionally taxing, it is really hurting my finances due to alot of these visits being paid majority out of pocket.

I am asking for any kind of help and support, if you choose not to donate, emotional support is worth just as much to me as nobody around me seems to understand my struggles.

I will update blood results soon and post more about my personal story at a time that I am more anxiety free.

Peace, Love, and Hope for better days ahead!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have been fighting this seemingly never ending battle for seven months now, with no stability from my Methimazole treatment, and an Endo that doesnt believe in RAI or Thyroidectomies! Ill be getting a second opinion soon.


Have you officially been diagnosed with Graves disease?

I was diagnosed with Generalized Anxiety Disorder during my time on Tapazole with is the brand equivalent to what you are taking. Since my TT , I no longer have anxiety , unless my med's get out of whack.

I've never heard of an endo that does not support a "permanent" treatment for hyper thyroid. You should find another endo.

Please post your thyroid labs and ranges asap.

Hang in there.


----------

